# Crossbreeding GSP x English Pointer



## easbell

I've got two fine bird dogs a female English pointer (Jill) and a male GSP (Jack). Both are good bird dogs with lots of drive but neither have papers so I decided to breed them to see what they will throw. 

Does anyone have an experience with this type of cross?


----------



## bobman

theres a lot of controversy in the GSP field trial crowd about people doing this to get more run in GSPs

When are you going to do this? 

Three of my shorthairs are over 14 1/2 and getting pretty rickety. I might take a pup or two off your hands late winter or spring. I would try and find homes for the pups before you do the breeding if I was you.

thanks


----------



## rapid fire

The question is, to dock or not to dock?  I think they should throw good dogs, just be prepared to give some away and keep a few.


----------



## easbell

They were born about 3 weeks ago. I decided not to dock. Lots of white on them.


----------



## Fuller

I can't speak for the GSP, but my grandfather intentionally crossed his EP with a Vizla. I kept one, he kept one and he gave 2 of them to friends. We all agree they are the finest all around dogs we have ever owned. Mine was the last to pass away, but I got 15 years out of him. I hope yours gives you the loyalty and hunt as smart as mine did.


----------



## zzweims

I've hunted over a couple of gsp/pointer crosses and really like them (at the bottom of my homepage http://zzfarms.com is a pic of a gsp/pointer cross).  But like any dogs, their potential is only as good as the genes their parents gave them.  Fortunately, I've had the pleasure of seeing Jack and Jill in the field, and they are both hunting machines!  If these pups turn out half as good as either of their parents, they will be fantastic bird dogs!


----------



## Lane Morrell

My uncle used to cross a weim. with a liver pointer.  The pups were always brown in color.  He swears they were the best dogs he ever had.  He always docked the tails.  They always looked like GSP's to me.


----------



## daisy102998

According to Fur, Fish, and Game a large number of American GSP have pointer in them.  My understanding is that the original GSP are blood hound and Spainish Pointer cross.  Supposed to be a "do everything" dog.


----------



## maker4life

daisy102998 said:


> According to Fur, Fish, and Game a large number of American GSP have pointer in them.  My understanding is that the original GSP are blood hound and Spainish Pointer cross.  Supposed to be a "do everything" dog.



All GSP's have some amount of pointer in their genetic make up . Just these days some more than others . And the local German hounds were used in the development of the breed , not blood hounds .


----------



## redneck_billcollector

I have always liked drops so I reckon they would be good. From what I have read GSPs have EP in them anyhow. The american ones more so than the german ones. You never know, we have a pitbull cross that loves looking for birds he just won't point them but from what Aline says he would make a great flusher.


----------



## easbell

*Here are the results...*

She threw 8 total 4 looked like GSP and 4 like EP. I've given away all but 3 of the EP away. I included a picture I had of the sire. If anyone wants a good hunting puppy let me know. No papers. Free of Charge! Just promise not to make a couch dog out of it. These pups need to be hunted.


----------



## easbell

I been getting a number of calls over the past few days but..... All the puppies are long gone. Hope everyone is having a good birds season. 

A member and I went out yesterday and found 3 wild covey. Didn't shoot any, just wanted to work the dogs. I hope this bodes well for the rest of the state. Wanting to go to Kansas in Dec but we will see.


----------



## Jim P

Eric, them some good looking little drop's, did you ever get your site up ?


----------



## easbell

Had to learn the Google software and that took some time. I've fleshed out the look and feel and started writing the body. I've got the prototype up but it is SLOW going. Everything else is more important but I put in some good work about a week ago. It will take me a few more months is my guess then about a year to fine tune it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

zzweims said:


> I've hunted over a couple of gsp/pointer crosses and really like them (at the bottom of my homepage http://zzfarms.com is a pic of a gsp/pointer cross).  But like any dogs, their potential is only as good as the genes their parents gave them.  Fortunately, I've had the pleasure of seeing Jack and Jill in the field, and they are both hunting machines!  If these pups turn out half as good as either of their parents, they will be fantastic bird dogs!



Just curious Aline, when you saw Jack and Jill, in the field, did they ever go up a hill?  And if so, what did they do when they made it up the hill?


----------



## easbell

... Jack locked up, Elsie spoke and the quail came tumbling down.


----------

